# AMF Skyrider



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2022)

So I'm looking at this Skyrider on FBM, it looks like maybe a 1959, and I notice that it doesn't say "Roadmaster" anywhere on the bike. These are the only two pictures in the listing.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2022)

From the 1959 catalog, the closest match I can find:


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 17, 2022)

Interesting that it has the Shelby sprocket too...
At some point AMF was making the Shelby bikes as well. At least I have (what I remember as a 54) Shelby with AMF seatpost decal. Haven't looked at it in a while though. Can't remember it saying made in Cleveland, OH, but maybe it was Little Rock, Arkansas as well.


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2022)

I had one for a little while. '62 Skyrider with the stars chainring. I believe it was made in Little Rock.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Interesting that it has the Shelby sprocket too...
> At some point AMF was making the Shelby bikes as well. At least I have (what I remember as a 54) Shelby with AMF seatpost decal. Haven't looked at it in a while though. Can't remember it saying made in Cleveland, OH, but maybe it was Little Rock, Arkansas as well.



I've got a '54 Shelby, and it says "Cleveland" on the head badge so I think AMF moved them to Cleveland after they bought them. This bike says "Little Rock" on the head badge so it's a safe guess that's where it was built. It just struck me as odd that this one doesn't say "Roadmaster" (or "Shelby" either), just "Skyrider". I think this one looks better than the catalog version.


----------



## Thee (Jun 18, 2022)

Oilit said:


> So I'm looking at this Skyrider on FBM, it looks like maybe a 1959, and I notice that it doesn't say "Roadmaster" anywhere on the bike. These are the only two pictures in the listing.
> View attachment 1647646
> View attachment 1647647



I love that bike especially the chain guard! 🤩


----------



## gtflyte (Jun 18, 2022)

Great middle weight rider is one of my favorites
Good luck with the purchase.
Enjoy


----------



## GTBruiser (Jun 25, 2022)

Love that bike, especially the "lay back" angle of the seat tube.


----------



## Thee (Jun 25, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> Love that bike, especially the "lay back" angle of the seat tube.



That one is BAD A*% ! Did I say the chain guard is the Nut Yet? If it showed up anywhere near my circle it I would try to make it Mine 😎 dang it


----------



## Thee (Jun 25, 2022)

GTBruiser said:


> Love that bike, especially the "lay back" angle of the seat tube.



Looks like the whole bike has an “Angle”?


----------

